# Harvey Hedgehog's Beauty Tips



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Beauty tip #26: Harvey says, "to prevent bed head in the morning, sleep directly on your face."









Beauty tip #57: Harvey says, "facelifts are easy if you have a good friend to hold up your visor."









Beauty tip #18: Harvey says, "want to look thinner? Refuse to be photographed from the side."









Stay beautiful hedgie buddies!!!

If you have beauty tips, please submit them under this thread.


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

Crack me up!!!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Love the bed head tip. I'm going to try this tonight! Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: I love it!! The bed head tip is awesome!

Here are Zoey's contributions...

Beauty tip #42: Zoey says to avoid stiffness while softening your skin, it's best to stretch WHILE you anoint.









Beauty tip #31: Zoey says just 15 minutes of tube time a day will keep those quills toned, tan and sharp!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks Zoey!!! Skin care and yoga combined.....genius! :lol: 

See...we thought they were playing in tube, when actually hedgies are the most vein mammals on earth!!! 

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Bahahahaha  you guys kill me lmao


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Beauty Tip #37: Izzy says, "to maintain that pearshaped bottom, start each day with a get-down-dance."


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

These are hilarious! I think I WILL start sleeping directly on my face.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What hedgie doesn't want the pear shaped bottom? As a matter of fact-perhaps I should STOP doing the let-me-down dance! :lol:


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Delia says: In order to show your nose to it's optimum cuteness, tilt your head slightly and try to look innocent. Remember to tuck your feet in so they're not a distraction in the photo! Huffhuffhmmphhmmphpuff!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

:lol: Delia, you're always at optimum cuteness!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

PJM said:


> What hedgie doesn't want the pear shaped bottom? As a matter of fact-perhaps I should STOP doing the let-me-down dance! :lol:


Me to PJM! I'm not even going to observe the get-down-dance, just in case some of it gets on me. :lol:


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

cant stop laughing.......Thanks guys


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Beauty tip #56 Fuzzie says to obtain optimum lean legs, Always always ALWAYS try to swim or run out of the bath like it is going to kill you.

Human arm climbing is optional.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

This is just the cutest thread ever!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Hehe! Fuzzie does look like he has the leanest legs, ever. He looks like a little toddler demanding, "UP! UP!" So cute. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Pump those legs Fuzzie!!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Beauty Tip #23: Norman says, "a relaxed hedgehog is a handsome hedgehog! Simply stick a leg or snout out from your snuggle sack of choice. Thanks to your high levels of cuteness, your human slave will be unable to resist the urge to massage anything exposed (after taking the necessary pictures as required by the human slave union)."[attachment=0:1bnsc4ch]7 Months - Sleepin' 4.jpg[/attachment:1bnsc4ch]


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Too true, Nebular! And I love how Norman's foot is a different color than his tummy!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nebular said:


> Beauty Tip #23: Norman says, "a relaxed hedgehog is a handsome hedgehog! Simply stick a leg or snout out from your snuggle sack of choice. Thanks to your high levels of cuteness, your human slave will be unable to resist the urge to massage anything exposed (after taking the necessary pictures as required by the human slave union).


Massage is very important for a hedgies health & well-being! :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

As a Hedgie Slave Union member, I'm not passing that tip along to Harvey and Izzy. They are spoiled enough! :lol: So cute! It's as if he's demanding that foot massage! So cute!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Beauty Tip #32: Harvey says, "to look your best, beauty sleep is of utmost importance -- 16 to 18 hours should do the trick!"


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Beauty Tip #40: Harvey says, "we all suffer from poop boots. After a night of making poop pancakes on your wheel, wash in warm water and cuddle dry (STOP RUBBING, MOM!)


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Beauty Tip #7: Pete says that taking Sunshine Factor 3 times/week will guarantee healthy, soft, glowing skin.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Beauty Tip #51: According to Col. Mustard, somersaults are the best exercise to keep that body toned year round.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Delia says:
If you want to find your missing hair brush to keep those quills in tip-top shape, search inside your owner's purse...then refuse to leave.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

hehehehehe!! Love those tips!!! :lol:


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

[attachment=0:1gejz82a]015.JPG[/attachment:1gejz82a]


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

[attachment=0:153knjvw]Stella smaller.jpg[/attachment:153knjvw]


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. Those are sweet! Is he smiling because he's in a bowl full of mealies?


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Tip #96: Dexter says remember to go outside and enjoy the warmth of the afternoon sun for a healthy mind and body! Remember to SMILE!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Dexters tip #87: Also remember to do crunches every day to counter act the mealies!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

This is my absolute favorite thread...ever. XD


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: They are all great!! What a lovely thread!!


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

Rainy said:


> Awe. Those are sweet! Is he smiling because he's in a bowl full of mealies?


Ha Stella is just a smiler- she always looks so happy and alert! She doesn't seem to like mealies though, I've tried a hundred thousand times. :lol: she just sniffs them, then turns away.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe, Dexter....your such a health nut. Love it!! :lol:

Beauty Tip #58: Izzy says, "to keep that nose perky and cute, wiffle it a bit and keep it moist!"


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: And one and two and lick and smack and three and four and lick and smack! :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Beauty Tip #99: Squiggy says, "A good mud mask while exploring outside is a great way to keep your skin clean and whiskers shiny!"


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. Keep that skin tight and glowing, Squiggy!!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: With his love of the outdoors, you know he will!


----------



## for the <3 of quills (Aug 21, 2011)

Beauty tip #76: Chia says in pictures, always be sure to frame your face with your feet.









Beauty tip #59: Chia says, "Just relax!" to prevent unsightly wrinkles.









Beauty tip #27: Chia says annoint with Eau de Mushroom in order to smell intriguing and then anoint your slave with it to make them smell more tolerable.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

:lol: :lol: Those are so cute!! Strike a pose, Chia! Love the first one. And, ohhhh mushrooms! Did it smell really bad too? That's so cute!


----------



## for the <3 of quills (Aug 21, 2011)

I hate mushrooms, and she seemed to know that haha. And yes it smelled horrible.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Love this thread! Great pics! xxx


----------

